# What is your V's personality around...



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,
I'm just curious to find out what your V's personality is like when they're around different environments. For example, Snickers is great with other dogs but skiddish with people.... Here's just a small checklist that I am inquiring about, please fill free to add on:


Age and Gender of your dog:[/color] 2 year old Male
Other Dogs[/color]: Loves being around them and is a "best friend" to many. Plays best if there is just another dog. If there are more, he doesn't know which dog to play with.
Loner or Social Butterfly:[/color] After smelling and greeting a lot of dogs he will go off and do his own thing.
Aggression:[/color] Will only start barking at another dog if that dog initiates the growling and barking as if to say, "What's the problem? Take it easy dog!!!"
Unfamiliar People[/color]: He is constantly being exposed to people and different surroundings, BUT will shy away and dodge the head petting when people try to pet him. This drives us crazy, he's very cautious
Eating:[/color] Eats to Live-food doesn't drive him, but he's not under weight
Silent or Noisy sleeper:[/color] Snickers moans A LOT and will snore loudly if he's not curled up ;D
Indoors or Outdoors:[/color] He is a 90% indoor dog-goes wherever we go
Amount of exercise:[/color] Snickers goes out at least 3 times a day. If we have the energy and time, we'll also go to the dog park, trails, or beach.
How many pets do you have?[/color]: Snickers and two mini lops bunnies who are older than him
Barking:[/color] Will bark pretty much only when someone is knocking on the door, other than that pretty quiet

Thanks looking forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay, let's see here....

Other Dogs[/color]: He likes other dogs, has a few dog friends that really get him going. But recently he has become a little shy around some dogs when on a walk... after a nice greeting the tail starts to go and then all he wants to do is play.
Loner or Social Butterfly:[/color] After smelling and greeting a lot of dogs he will go off and do his own thing. Yeah, Kian is the same.
Aggression:[/color] Very, very rare. A dog tried mounting him today and it didn't faze him, he was waiting for me to throw the ball. But he will express himself if he feels the other dog is crossing the line.
Unfamiliar People[/color]: We try and socialize him as much as possible, he doesn't like his head to be touched. If you show him affection he will jump up and lick your face... guess we better work on that, eh. :-[
Eating:[/color] Yeah, he eats what we give him... if he finds something on a walk or in a park it's pretty much gone.....especially horse patties :-X
Barking:[/color] Only to tell another dog where to go or at objects he is not too sure of... you know, like a concrete statue : ...cause they pose such a threat ;D


----------



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

Other dogs: Likes bigger dogs, not much use for the small ones - we go to training class, so she loves seeing all the other dogs

Loner or Social Butterfly: Loner - will smell and try to play a little but gets bored and looks for a person or goes off to do her own thing

Agression: None (thank goodness) introduced her to another V this past weekend - this dog was so agressive towards her , growled and snapped -I was nervous - didn't know if this was normal behavior for a male V toward a female (pup) V

Unfamiliar people: I don't think there are any unfamiliar people -she loves EVERYBODY!

Eating: OMG! Could this dog possibly eat anything else! I believe she would eat until she pukes! I think she is a little overweight right now (45lbs @ 11mo) but she has been on prednisone for about a month

Barking: Only when someone rings doorbell or hears a motorcycle - what a watchdog 

This is fun to read what everyone else's V's are like! Thanks!


----------



## chino777 (Jan 25, 2010)

Other Dogs: cautious of other dogs, will let them come to her, and will either play or move on.

Loner or Social Butterfly: Social butterfly, once she knows everyone will play all day

Aggression: Rare may snap at other dog if prevoked, very submissive so other dogs just give up

Unfamiliar People: Just loves people, sometimes I get jealous hehe, very good with little kids to

Eating: Enjoys her food, loves her treats, but will only eat what we give 

Silent or Noisy sleeper: Snoarer, and wriggler / cotortionist

Indoors or Outdoors: Sleeps indoors , and plays outdoors in the yards a lot

Amount of exercise: twice a day, to the park , beach , wherever.

How many pets do you have?: Chino has an older poodle x sister who she terrorizes

Barking: she will bark when very excited or at strange things, garbage bins, people with shopping bags, you know the scary stuff haha

Great topic btw


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Other Dogs:[/color] He loves other dogs and is very friendly
Loner or Social Butterfly:[/color] Social Butterfly, will play with other dogs all day if I let him, and if there are no dogs around he wants to be where the people are.
Aggression:[/color] Extremely rare. Rossi is a submissive dog (comes from growing up around my friends 8 dogs!) 
Unfamiliar People:[/color] Loves people and loves kids. 
Eating:[/color] Can take it or leave it, often he doesn't finish his kibble, but he does have very good food drive for training
Silent or Noisy sleeper:[/color] Silent most of the time, unless he lies at a strange angle and then he can snore. I usually say his name, he wakes up and stops snoring 
Indoors or Outdoors: [/color]Outdoors in the kennel when I am at work, indoors with me when I am home. He's happiest being around me.
Amount of exercise: [/color]Like most V's he would run all day if given the chance, but he is actually very calm. Quite content to laze around the house as well as run all day
How many pets do you have?[/color]: Rossi and 1 Burmese cat. They love each other

Barking:[/color] Only if he gets a fright or sees hears something strange outside and even then he only barks once or twice.


----------



## Lillasar (Jan 14, 2010)

This was fun to read! Where in NZ do you and Rossi live NZ V? He sounds a lot like my V Graeme. We live in Waitakere...

Age and Gender of your dog: 1 and a 1/2 year old Male
Other Dogs: Loves other dogs to the point of distraction. Big dogs, little dogs, old dogs, unfriendly dogs who DON'T want to play. Graeme will do anything and everything to get their attention.
Loner or Social Butterfly: See above - definitely the social butterfly but he is learning good fetch the ball fixation.
Aggression: Not aggressive. Sometimes his exuberance and boisterousness is mistaken for aggression though...
Unfamiliar People: Unfamiliar people? Graeme thinks that everybody's his friend - they're all just people he hasn't jumped on before.
Eating: Eats well but not obsessed with food. Would rank exercise, company, cuddles and heat above eating.
Silent or Noisy sleeper: Does have a tendency to snore too when he's lying on his back, on his side... and even when he's still awake. 
Indoors or Outdoors: Outdoors during the day when we're at work; indoors as often as he can wrangle it.
Amount of exercise: 10 minute walk in the morning and either an hour run. walk or hour at the dog park when I get home. Pretty much as much exercise as settles him down.
How many pets do you have?: Graeme has an older feline sibling - a more mature Tonkinese called Sid.
Barking: Will bark at Sid on occasion when he wants him to play. And likes to roo, especially when I've just got home and he's trying to tell me off for leaving him I think. Barks for attention.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Dexter and Scarlet:

Age and Gender of your dog:[/color] 17 month old Male and 8 month old Female

Other Dogs[/color]: Never met another dog that they didn't like.
Loner or Social Butterfly:[/color] Social butterfly. When we go to the dog park they first go say hello to every dog in the park and then go let every human in the park pet them.

Aggression:[/color] Very rare in either of them. Having another dog try to mount them will elicit a growl but that's about it.

Unfamiliar People[/color]: They love everyone they meet. Must get pets from everyone.

Eating:[/color] Scarlet eats nearly anything but always eats her kibble. Dexter loves veggies but is sometime picky about kibble.

Silent or Noisy sleeper:[/color] Both snore occasionally. 

Indoors or Outdoors:[/color] About 50/50 for both. We had to install a doggie door so we would have to keep getting up to let them outside.

Amount of exercise:[/color] They chase each other around the back yard about 2-3 hours each day.

How many pets do you have?[/color]: Just the two.

Barking:[/color] They bark when the door bell rings. Dexter barks at birds that fly by and lizards on the back porch.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Kailua said:


> Hi,
> I'm just curious to find out what your V's personality is like when they're around different environments. For example, Snickers is great with other dogs but skiddish with people.... Here's just a small checklist that I am inquiring about, please fill free to add on:



Age and Gender of your dog:[/color] 5 year old Female
Other Dogs[/color]: Loves all dogs all sizes. 
Loner or Social Butterfly:[/color] Social Butterfly mostly, but do notice in short time she usually pairs up with one dog from a group and ignor others. But never a loner. 
Aggression:[/color] No aggression except maybe a warning show of the teeth and a nip if another dog gets too friendly. 
Unfamiliar People[/color]: Something I worked on very hard by exposing her to different types of people and uniforms during her first 6 months. She is very friendly with strangers. There have been a couple times she has taken a defensive stance on an approaching person related to her reading the persons body language as a threat. Both times the dog was reading the strangers demeanor and attitude correctly. 
Eating:[/color] Food has to be portioned and measured to prevent over eating. 
Silent or Noisy sleeper:[/color] Snores on occasion. Heavy dreamer with lots of moans, growls, and low barks. 
Indoors or Outdoors:[/color] Indoor dog at home, but also a working dog being outdoors from 30 to 40 hunting days a year in the fall and winter. 
Amount of exercise:[/color] No schedule, but walks, retrieving, training, swimming, etc. most days
How many pets do you have?[/color]: Only the one. 
Barking:[/color] Extremely vocal. Wines, growls, gruffs, barking, and noises I can't describe. But it is not annoying without purpose or excessive. She communicates what she wants or feels.


----------



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Very interesting reading everyone ;D. 

Lillasar I live in the Waikato so not too far from where you are. We have V parties every now and again where 20 or so Vs and their slaves get together and run around like mad (the V's not the slaves, the slaves just eat lol) around a farm - I can send you an invite to the next one if you like?


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Great idea Kailua. Interesting to see no-one's dog likes their head being patted...

Age and Gender of your dog:[/color] 2 year old neutered Male
Other Dogs:[/color] Loves other dogs, playing is his favourite thing in life. It took a long time (a year) before he worked out that some dogs don't want to play - he got snapped at a bit which didn't bother me but often bothered the other dog's ower. Sometimes he gets over-excited when playing and can't calm down again.
Loner or Social Butterfly[/color]: Social butterfly. When on group walks he will race from one end of the group to the other keeping an eye on everything that is going on.
Aggression: [/color] Not aggressive with other dogs but does not like unexpected moving things, esp joggers and cyclists (we're working on it) and will bark, sometimes growl at them.
Unfamiliar People[/color]: He was great with people (strangers are only friends you haven't licked yet) until about 18 months then got VERY cautious. Now he seems to be good with people who like dogs and very cautious and will bark at people who don't appear to like dogs. He also HATES people reaching over his head to pat him.
Eating:[/color] Eats lots although he will turn his nose at treats if he is stressed / more interested in something else. Likes to find his own food at the park........ the longer it has been dead the better......
Silent or Noisy sleeper[/color]: Snores and groans a little in his sleep
Indoors or Outdoors: Outdoors when we're out duiring the day, otherwise indoors
Amount of exercise: Two walks a day plus short training session, dog beach or something similar on the weekend.
How many pets do you have?: Burmese cat who doesn't play quite as much as merc would like
Barking: barks at 'interesting' things going on in field next door. Has a wide range of wierd noises for other occassions


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

*Age and Gender of your dog:* 2 year old female
*Other Dogs: *Great with other dogs. We are often complimented by other owners and dog daycare people that she plays nicely, and wears the other dogs out. Usually seeks out another dog who is a similar age and play style, specifically can keep up at chase. She does this by jumping around a dog, probably annoying it, until it will chase her. The one exception is huskies--they do not like when she does this and will become aggressive. Also is rarely interested in playing with other vizslas.
*Loner or Social Butterfly: * See above. Tries to find playmates, but will also spend time sniffing around the park or just chasing birds.
*Aggression: * Only with huskies?
*Unfamiliar People: * She is too excited to meet new people and still jumps up until they give her attention. 
*Eating: * Will rarely sit down and eat when we feed her, but will wait until she is hungry. Often will scavenge the house for people food first, or even eat sticks outside before settling for the kibble. We even resort to adding something to the food to entice her to eat when she's overly hungry.
*Indoors or Outdoors: *Mostly inside with us, but she will use the dog door leading to fenced in yard during the day to hang out.
*Amount of exercise:* Walks each day and games in the house and backyard. This summer it's blowing soap bubbles for her to chase and jump and catch. Dog parks on weekends. She quit jogging with me for some reason. 
*How many pets do you have?: * Three older cats that want nothing to do with her, which causes some tension.
*Barking: * Barks sometimes at people, especially with dogs, walking on the sidewalk next to our yard. Or at beach balls left in the neighbors yard. And barks a lot at night--I don't think she sees well in the dark or we have lots of nocturnal animals. We do not let her go out in the yard by herself anymore after dark or she will just sit and bark.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Age and Gender of your dog: 9 mos. old male
Other Dogs: Loves playing with all other dogs, big or small. I think he would play all day if I let him.
Loner or Social Butterfly: Social Butterfly all the way, plays with all equally!!
Aggression: If things get heated, he surrenders on his back. Big chicken 
Unfamiliar People: Loves all people, will wag his tail and happily be petted by anyone.
Eating: Eats okay. I have to add something in his food to entice him. Lately, been adding a little Wellness Dog Topper to his Orijen and that's working out really well.
Silent or Noisy sleeper: Silent sleeper
Indoors or Outdoors: He is a 90% indoor dog-goes wherever we go
Amount of exercise: Jake gets a walk everyday and some off leash time, at least an hour (really not enough). Somedays he also goes to the dog park. We have a boat so he does swim in the lake which is great exercise for him.
How many pets do you have?: Just Jake
Barking: He barks if someone is at the door or if he's outside, he will bark at the neighbors or their dog and he also barks at things swaying in the wind. Trying to cure this phobia!!


----------



## Pineapple Princess (Nov 20, 2009)

*Age and Gender of your dog*: 9 month old female

*Other Dogs*: Loves to be chased by them. 

*Loner or Social Butterfly*: SOCIAL BUTTERFLY. Cannot get to all the dogs and people fast enough.

*Aggression*: Will only start barking at another dog if the dog won't engage in a game of chase with her. Chases often end with her on her back, tail between her legs.

*Unfamiliar People*: She could meet an axe murderer and beg to be petted by him or her

*Eating*: Eats to Live. She would rather eat paper products and underwear than $60 dog food.....

*Silent or Noisy sleeper*: silent except when settling in or jostled while asleep, then she groans

*Indoors or Outdoors*: 90% indoor dog- just wants to be wherever we are for the most part. Loves lying in the sun.

*Amount of exercise*: Hobie goes to Camp Bow Wow (doggie day camp) at least twice per week while we're at work. On opposite weekdays she goes for a nice walk or to the dog park for about an hour in the evenings. Weekends she goes to the dog park, sometimes twice a day. 

*How many pets do you have*?: Just Hobie - "for now"......

*Barking*: Will bark at the elderly neighbor through the window in the morning when she's gardening, will occassionally bark at people walking up the street. Will also bark at the broom. Other than that pretty quiet.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

Mercutio said:


> Great idea Kailua. Interesting to see no-one's dog likes their head being patted...


Mine would be an exception. She takes to patting on the head like a good drug. She loves it. She can't be touched enough.


----------



## cooper (Sep 23, 2009)

Age and Gender of your dog: 1 year old this month male

Other Dogs: Loves smaller dogs takes longer to warm up to larger dogs

Loner or Social Butterfly: social butterfly

Aggression: none

Unfamiliar People: He loves people, but will shy away if they come to him.
If he makes the decision to go to them he is fine with their attention. 

Eating: Eats to Live. Loves bully sticks, tendons.

Silent or Noisy sleeper: silent most of the time, does snore once a while

Indoors or Outdoors: indoor dog- will only go outside to do his business unless we are outside.
Loves the outdoors but loves people more.

Amount of exercise: Runs with my husband, walks with me. Just stared going to a dog park.

How many pets do you have?: Chihuahua, Jack Russel terrier and the vizsla.

Barking: really only barks at the other dogs when they do not want to play.


----------



## brankulo (Jan 5, 2010)

*Age and Gender of your dog:* 1 year old female
*Other Dogs:* loves to chase or be chased to the point where she would wear out all the dog in the park. interested in anything that moves little faster than normal. Lulu loves her V friend Paysley. for some reason likes small dogs with short legs. she likes to jump all over them. also when she chases, she would try to pull other dogs ears while running.
*Loner or Social Butterfly:* she is very social, especially with dogs that like to run. 
*Aggression:* not really?
*Unfamiliar People:* i take lulu to work every day. she rides bus with me, walks downtown and at work sleeps under my desk. we have had only problem with ups guy so far. i think it is something she smells on his hands. she wouldnt stop barking at him, but same time she wiggles her tail and shows the game scenarios that she does with dogs. very funny to watch. 
*Eating:* terrible, picky, would eat her food only when absolutely nothing else around. that includes sticks, grass, flyes and spiders.
*Indoors or Outdoors:* both, but obviously outdoors counts more. loves hikes in the woods. absolutely loves swimming in the creek by the house. 
*Amount of exercise:* daily trips to work with me, ball field or creek fun in the evenings. has doggy doors to get out to the side yard where she hangs out with my neighbors three little dogs. Dog park and hikes on weekends. 
*How many pets do you have?:* just lulu
*Barking:* would bark on ups guy, barks when doorbell rings.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

*Age and Gender of your dog:* 5 and a half months, female

*Other Dogs: * Loooooooves other dogs. She will not give up trying to get other dogs to play back.

*Loner or Social Butterfly:* Social butterfly. She doesn't stop.

*Aggression*: None

*Unfamiliar People: *Loves people. Especially the ones with really high voices speaking in baby talk. If there is no squeaky high baby talk involved, she gets bored of you and goes to find a dog to play with.

*Eating: * Could probably eat until she threw up, if I let her.

*Silent or Noisy sleeper:* Mostly silent. Sometimes she'll whine or moan a little in her sleep. What I see more often is her running in her sleep or her tail wagging. I always wonder what she's dreaming about.

*Indoors or Outdoors: *She's 50/50. Likes both

*Amount of exercise: *2-3 times a day, with some free time to run off leash. She's starting to get fast!

*How many pets do you have?: * Just her, lucky girl.

*Barking: * Will only bark if she's trying to get you to play with her. She'll crouch down really low at the front, her butt high up in the air wiggling. She'll bark twice, then try to pounce you. I should probably work on this as it's the equivalent of jumping on people...


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Wow!!! Thanks to all that have replied so far. It's really fascinating to find commonalities and differences among this breed. Anyone else wants to share? ???


----------



## Dubyajay (Apr 9, 2010)

Age and Gender of your dog: 5 and a half months, Male, Charlie

Other Dogs: Great with other dogs, goes to them and is very submissive and tail always wagging.

Loner or Social Butterfly: Social butterfly. However, if the other dog is not interested in playing she will leave it alone.

Aggression: None

Unfamiliar People: Great with others. We live in an apartment building and when we play outside and she sees someone she knows (or even doesn't), she will run up to them, get a few pats just to say hi, then run back to me and continue playing.

Eating: He eats when he needs to. He isn't skin and bones though, so we don't mind.

Silent or Noisy sleeper: Mostly silent. When he dreams it is very cute though.

Indoors or Outdoors: Indoor dog, but loves going outside and will let us know when he wants to go.

Amount of exercise: 2-3 1/2 hr walks a day, and we usually play with him outside on the grass retrieving or playing with other dogs in the building for an hour or so. 

How many pets do you have?: Just him.

Barking: He does bark a fair bit more than I expected, however I believe he only barks when he wants to tell me something, like "throw the gd ball you dummy, quit faking it", or "would you get off your butt and take me outside already". ;D

EDIT: Some of his favourite things: Getting Vacuumed, drinking water from the tub, water cooler- anything but his dish, loves getting bathed, and talks back to us- sometimes it is hard to discipline him when you start laughing really hard!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Age and Gender of your dog:[/color] 1 year old female
Other Dogs[/color]: Very comfortable around other dogs. Socially skilled. Will share toys and respect another dog's claimed toy, even if it's hers
Loner or Social Butterfly:
[/color] Prefers to play with others.
Aggression:[/color] Only shows defensive or fearful aggression toward unfamiliar people, rarely or never toward dogs. 
Unfamiliar People[/color]: Unpredictable, if the person speaks sweetly to her and tries to pat her she is usually fine with it; if they are tense or hard to read, she can unpredictably go into a panic of barking, sometimes seeming aggressive
Eating:[/color] Picky eater with dog food. Eats too much human scraps and snacks. Is fat. 
Silent or Noisy sleeper:[/color] At times, snores and talks (sometimes cries out) in her sleep. If I hear her cry out, I try to soothe her assuming it's a bad dream. 
Indoors or Outdoors:[/color] Indoors whenever we are, but spends several hours per day outside between walks and daycare.
Amount of exercise:[/color] Several miles per day of walks, plus several hours off leash at daycare.
How many pets do you have?[/color]: Just her.
Barking:[/color] Barks and snarls at the TV at times. Doorbell plus noises outside.


----------



## KiwiJenn (Aug 21, 2010)

Buxton
Age and Gender of your dog: 12 week old boy
Other Dogs: Loves puppy kindergarten, plays happily with everyone.
Loner or Social Butterfly: Would rather be with people, will play with the other pups but won't go more than a minute without "checking in" at my feet.
Aggression: Gets growly and snappy if over-excited or when being told off, otherwise sweet as pie. We are hoping the growly, snappy behaviour is just puppy tantrums and he will grow out of it if we are calm and firm with him.
Unfamiliar People: Totally indifferent. Watches attentively if strangers come through the door, but won't get up off his mat until encouraged to come and say hello.
Eating: Eats like a wolf some days, other days he's not fussed. Generally eats what he's given, especially if I stand over him and tell him "good boy".
Silent or Noisy sleeper: Snores like a trooper, even snores when he's awake. Buxton is a constant source of snuffling, mumbling noise.
Indoors or Outdoors: Wherever we are. Inside or outside makes no odds, so long as he's under our feet.
Amount of exercise: Currently just playing in the backyard, but in the long term we hope to take him running every day and mountain biking on weekends.
How many pets do you have?: Just Buxton.
Barking: Barks at his toys, barks to get attention, barks when he's excited (often). It's pretty non-aggressive, just noisy and excitable.


----------



## Shannon89 (Apr 7, 2010)

Age and Gender of your dog: 1 year old male

Other Dogs: Absolutely loves other dogs (especially smaller ones) but if a squirrel or bird is present he ignores the dogs

Loner or Social Butterfly: I would say 30% loner, 70% social butterfly... some days at the park he would rather be going after squirrels or trying to catch fish in the lake

Aggression: None- unless a dog is persistently trying to hump him, then he will snap at them

Unfamiliar People: Loves all people... 

Eating: He definitely eats to live not lives to eat... although I haven't found something he wouldn't eat

Silent or Noisy sleeper: Mainly a silent sleeper. Sometimes he has dreams where he wimpers and his feet start moving as if he was running 

Indoors or Outdoors: Definitely outdoors! 

Amount of exercise: At least an hour a day at the dog park plus playing fetch in the yard for about an hour total

How many pets do you have?: Just him!

Barking: Bauer only barks when he wants to play with someone... I've only heard him bark one other time when he thought someone was in our backyard at night time


----------



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

Age and Gender of your dog:[/color] Cooper - 11 month old male
Other Dogs:[/color] Has to sniff each dog when he gets to the park then plays with which ever one wants to play, no matter how big or how small.
Loner or Social Butterfly:[/color] Social butterfly, he is always in the middle of the pack or wanting to be in the middle of the group of people he is around.
Aggression:[/color] Not at all aggresive, even tried to "play" with a baby fawn who did not want anything to do with him.
Unfamiliar People:[/color] I work on a golf course so he is always around people and has no problem going up and grabbing food out of their golf cart, stealing golf balls/head covers or what ever else may be there for the taking.
Eating:[/color] Usually eats when given his food, however it takes him a while to clean up his "trail" from the kitchen to where ever he decides to eat it!
Silent or Noisy sleeper:[/color] Lots of snoring, some pretty funny "running in his dreams" episodes. 
Indoors or Outdoors:[/color] Most of his time during the day is spent at the golf course, outside when possible or in his crate if I'm busy. When its time to go to sleep, right between my fiance and myself 
Amount of exercise:[/color] At least 2 good runs each day around the golf course looking for geese, more if I can work it in.
How many pets do you have?:[/color] Just Cooper...don't need anymore!
Barking:[/color] Is that a plastic bag full of aluminum cans? Yep, he will bark at that. Also any other non normal object that he sees.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Well since I did this post back in July, we added a new addition to the family... We got Peanut from New Zealand and he is totally different from Snickers! We love him so much that the naughty things that he does quickly disappears into laughter ;D
Here's an update to the post with Peanut...

Where are you from?[/color] Kailua, Hawaii

Age and Gender of your dog:[/color] 2 year old Male (Snickers) and 5 month old Male (Peanut)

Other Dogs:[/color] Snickers and Peanut love being around them and is a "best friend" to many. Plays best if there is just another dog. If there are more, Snicker doesn't know which dog to play with. Peanut will sit and watch the other dogs until he's sure of them.

Loner or Social Butterfly:[/color] After smelling and greeting a lot of dogs Snickers will go off and do his own thing. Peanut will stay close to us but will also play

Aggression:[/color] Will only start barking at another dog if that dog initiates the growling and barking as if to say, "What's the problem? Take it easy dog!!!"

Unfamiliar People:[/color] Snickers is constantly being exposed to people and different surroundings, BUT will shy away and dodge the head petting when people try to pet him. This drives us crazy, he's very cautious
Peanut absolutely will go to anyone which is such a welcome change.

Eating:[/color] Eats to Live-food doesn't drive Snickers, but he's not under weight.
Peanut will eat and will push his way into Snickers bowl if I let him.

Silent or Noisy sleeper: [/color] Snickers moans A LOT and will snore loudly if he's not curled up 

Indoors or Outdoors: [/color] 90% indoor dogs-goes wherever we go

Amount of exercise: [/color] The go out at least 3 times a day. If we have the energy and time, we'll also go to the dog park, trails, or beach.

How many pets do you have?:[/color] The two male Vizslas and two mini lops bunnies who are older than them

Barking: [/color] Will bark pretty much only when someone is knocking on the door. Since we've gotten Peanut, Snickers seems to be ultra sensitive to noises and will bark randomly...what's up with that?!


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Age and Gender of your dog: 9 month old male

Other Dogs: Loves all dogs

Loner or Social Butterfly: Definately a butterfly going from one animal, bird or human to the next.

Aggression: Not seen any yet only towards cats.

Unfamiliar People: Loves everyone apart from if they have a hat on or carrying an unbrella!

Eating: Loves any food but has started being picky on his own dry food.

Silent or Noisy sleeper: Bit of a snorer

Indoors or Outdoors: Outdoors when its sunny & indoors when we are indoors.

Amount of exercise: 2 long walks on the beach a day including a swim in the sea.

How many pets do you have?: Only him. 

Barking: Barks if someone is knocking at the door. Barks at cats. Barks at the lounge bin at my mums. Barks if he opens the kitchen or lounge door and it shuts behind him & he cant get back out! Barks if he sees someone in a hat or carrying an umbrella until they get closer to him then he wags his tail.


----------



## NashOwner (Dec 19, 2010)

Age and Gender of your dog: 5 months, male

Other Dogs: he gets nervous if there are too many but loves loves loves his golden retriever brother. 

Loner or Social Butterfly: he is still getting the hang of the dog park but he will pick one dog and play with them. He also likes to hang out with the human adults. 
Aggression: None so far. 
Unfamiliar People: has been exposed to all new things at work. Loves everything and everyone
Eating: He used to need a slow eating bowl. Now I think he can "graduate" to a normal dish. 
Silent or Noisy sleeper: he breathes heavily and sometimes has his puppy dreams. 
Indoors or Outdoors: indoor for sure. Nash hates the cold right now. He has to have 2 jackets and boots on. 
Amount of exercise: walks around petsmart all day, gets to play with puppies for 3 hours and has a dog walker for 1 hour. 
How many pets do you have?: our Vizsla, Golden Retriever our cat Pepper and a foster border collie Chelsea. 
Barking: only barks when playing or excited.


----------



## lupine (Feb 11, 2011)

Age and Gender of your dog: [/color] 11-month-old spayed female
Other Dogs: [/color] Submissive, but very social...LOVES to meet new dogs, and does very well with small dogs.
Loner or Social Butterfly: [/color] Social butterfly
Aggression:[/color] Haven't seen any, yet. But if a person shoves her off her when she jumps, she will bark at that person, and growl ("Sulking Mode").
Unfamiliar People: [/color] He is constantly being exposed to people and different surroundings, BUT will shy away and dodge the head petting when people try to pet him. SAME WITH EVA. She does love to meet people. 
Eating: [/color] She loves her food and treats. She also grazes grass more than your average heifer.
Silent or Noisy sleeper: [/color] She's got a quiet snore. Pretty cute.
Indoors or Outdoors:[/color] Eva's only in the yard alone to go to the bathroom. 
Exercize:[/color] We're dialing in her exercize needs. We've been taking her to indoor dog daycare 2x week for 5 hours each, plus daily walks (multiple) and trips to the off-leash park...she'll also be a hunting dog, beach bu and hiking buddy. 
How many pets do you have?[/color]: Eva is working things out with our large orange male (neutered) cat. She points our chickens, and hasn't quite figured out that the bee hives aren't for snuffling. I'm also a licensed falconer, and right now she's learning to guard my red-tailed hawk. 
Barking:[/color] She will bark if she sees a squirrel or a raccoon in the yard, and she barks at the vacuum cleaner...she'll also bark at folks on the sidewalk, but none of it is aggressive....just warning. (OK, so she was a bit agro about the raccoon...)


----------



## Evelyn (Mar 5, 2011)

Age and Gender of your dog: 5 month old male named Chili

Other Dogs: Very sociable with both large and small dogs except some older dogs find him annoying cause he is a very hyper puppy

Loner or Social Butterfly: Social butterfly

Aggression: He would not show aggression if i put my hand in his food bowl while he is eating but if i stick my face in his bowl pretending to eat his food he will start growling. I have been working on that with the pet corrector which is a device that makes a loud hissing noise to deter your dog from a bad behavior. Seems to be working. 

Unfamiliar People: He is super friendly with all people

Eating: Loves to eat almost everything except has a sensitive stomach to certain fruits.

Silent or Noisy sleeper: Very quiet 

Indoors or Outdoors: I think he likes both

Exercize: He's still young so dont want to overdo the exercise but everyday i do take him to a huge doggie park where he plays with his friends. The whole exercise session lasts about 2.5 hours.

How many pets do you have?: Just Chili

Barking: The only time Chili barks is when he has a pig ear. He will throw it across the floor and bark at it.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Age and Gender of your dog: 6 Months

Other Dogs: Loves other dogs. He spent a month at the breeders farm when he was 4 months, with 7 older V's, so he's quite happy to be around other dogs now.

Loner or Social Butterfly: Social Butterfly.

Aggression: The only time I've ever heard him growl or show any kinds of aggression around dogs or humans was when someone tried to take his bullystick from him once.

Unfamiliar People: He has so happy to meet anyone, and he's not shy or retiring at all. If anything he's the opposite, a little too excited to meet new people

Eating: Takes forever to eat anything. 

Silent or Noisy sleeper: Not a peep until recently. Depending on how his head his positioned he snores every once in a while.

Indoors or Outdoors: I'm an indoor type of girl, so he's inside a lot, but he loves going out in the yard to play by himself.

Amount of exercise: He gets a lot of play time during the week, but not that many walks, the weekends he gets long trail walks through the woods.

How many pets do you have?: Just Scout.

Barking: Only barks when he's playing with other dogs. I wish he would bark to be let in from outside, or when people come to the door.


----------



## clover (Jul 5, 2010)

Age and Gender of your dog: 5 month old female named Osha

Other Dogs: Adores other dogs and will attempt to make friends with all, far and wide, even with the largest and least friendly dog she can find

Loner or Social Butterfly: Total and complete social butterfly

Aggression: She can be a bit "aggressive" in her play but not at all in spirit

Unfamiliar People: So far she loves everyone she meets, or at least tries to 

Eating: Very funny eater - she will eat practically anything or attempt to get her mouth around it at least: she likes limes, hot sauce, tuna, blueberries and everything else and will even happily munch on a piece of lettuce. (We don't give her the hot sauce, btw, but we found her licking it off a dinner plate one night, along with the lime which she simply kept in her mouth, as if she was sucking on it.)

Silent or Noisy sleeper: Very quiet sleeper, but tosses and turns alot

Indoors or Outdoors: She loves the outdoors but is never outside alone.

Exercise: She goes to the dog park almost every day for at least an hour plus gets walks morning and night and has spent some time at the dog daycare

How many pets do you have?: Besides O, we have two male cats - one who is 16 years old and one who is 1.5 years old. And a fish.

Barking: (Sigh) She barks for everything and every reason and her barks are simply piercing but we're working on it. The mumbling and grumbling is adorable though.


----------

